# Notes from Performance Center Delivery of X5



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Back from PCD and posted my comments here for the xBimmers crowd: Linky

Repeated below for the PCD enthusiasts:
Just arrived home after Performance Center Delivery yesterday January 30th. I thought the crazy snow/ice in the south might threaten the whole thing. Flying in on the 29th, the news stations were overflowing with the Atlanta snowmageddon and stories of children sleeping overnight on school buses. But despite the morning temperature of 20F in Greer, a frozen skid pad and fording pond, the show otherwise went on.

Our build:
xDrive 35i
xLine
Sparkling Brown metallic
Terra Dakota leather
Poplar wood trim
Cold Weather package
LED Lighting Package
20" Style 451 Y-Spoke wheels
Dynamic Damper Control + rear axle air suspension
Multi-Contour seats
Rear manual window shades
Harmon Kardon sound system
Rear view camera
Surround view camera

Our Timing:
Nov 16, 2013 Order Placed
Dec 6, 2013 Production Number Assigned
Jan 7, 2014 Production Started
Jan 17, 2014 Production Completed
Jan 30, 2014 Performance Center Delivery

Generally the whole experience was terrific. Though I have so much going on at work I was questioning whether to go to the Performance Center, I thoroughly enjoyed it. I never imagined doing slaloms and speed laps in an X5, or some of the crazy off-road maneuvers we performed - one such exercise in a video below, I am comforted to better understand the capabilities of the vehicle that carries my wife and family. In fact, I was very glad to drive one of the BMW-owned X5***8217;s, not only because I wouldn***8217;t really want to subject my own to that abuse, but I was very interested to drive an X5 that was thrashed like that every day. You would have never known. It was as squeak and rattle free as our new one.

Straight loving the X5. It was smooth, quiet and competent over the 8-hour drive home. The steering is undoubtedly more assisted than before and that***8217;s a welcome thing. Frankly I thought the E70 steering was way too heavy for most day-to-day scenarios. This is not a time-trial vehicle for us. The steering seems like the right balance for our needs.

The ride is terrific, even with the 20***8217;s. I thought the combination of 20***8217;s and runflats might be harsh but that was completely unfounded. Surprisingly smooth and comfortable. We optioned in the Dynamic Dampers, so maybe that plays a role here. Sport mode firms it up, but not as much as I expected. Still a boulevardier, which is fine for the role it plays in our home.

Detoured to visit a few friends in Charlotte on the ride home. We all dug soundstage and bass from the Harmon Kardon system. The HK sounds real good ***8211; make sure you try it before deciding on the sound systems. Take a good source along.

When streaming either by USB or Bluetooth, I haven***8217;t figured out a way to keep the art & tag content going when using non-Apple apps. The "Music" app is fine. Others seem to stick on the first track. Hopefully there is a bug fix coming from Apple or BMW. Like others, I see no need for enormous phone cradle inside the armrest. A simple USB cord keeps the phone charged and still accessible, and easily tucks away in the armrest for short trips.

Multi-contour seats were extremely comfortable on the long drive back. The standard seats in the fleet X5***8217;s also felt very good ***8211; maybe could have used a little more lumbar, but I think I could have gone awhile in those standard seats. Glad to have the MC***8217;s however. Heated steering wheel was a new guilty pleasure during a long drive back from dinner on very cold night.

That***8217;s all that occurs to me off the top.

PCD 2014 X5
PCD X5 Off-road


----------

